# Red snapper closure extended



## buckshotnbritt (May 18, 2010)

I just got the notice that the closure will be extended until December. THAT REALLY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

buckshotnbritt said:


> I just got the notice that the closure will be extended until December. THAT REALLY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!



How did you receive it? email?


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

Zack, seeing as how you were a member of the *self appointed "grouper/snapper council" *,( not to be confused with the SAMFC ) with Judy, Steve, Duanne and Susan and how y'all proposed amendment 17A and B and you yourself are responsible for some of the mishandling of the whole to boggled issue, is this perhaps a little pre-emptive crowd control?


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Zack, seeing as how you were a member of the self appointed "grouper/snapper council" With Judy, Steve, Duanne and Susan and how y'all proposed amendment 17A and B and you yourself are responsible for some of the mishandling of the whole to boggled issue, is this perhaps a little pre-emptive crowd control?





Here ya go!!! NO snapper season this year!


Fisheries of the Caribbean, Gulf of Mexico, and South Atlantic; 
Snapper-Grouper Fishery of the South Atlantic; Red Snapper Closure

AGENCY: National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), National Oceanic and 
Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), Commerce.

ACTION: Temporary rule; interim measures extended.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

SUMMARY: NMFS issues this temporary rule to extend the effective date 
of interim measures to reduce overfishing of red snapper in the South 
Atlantic implemented by a temporary rule published by NMFS on December 
4, 2009 (74 FR 63673). This temporary rule extends the closure of the 
commercial and recreational fisheries for red snapper in the exclusive 
economic zone (EEZ) of the South Atlantic as requested by the South 
Atlantic Fishery Management Council (Council). The intended effect of 
this rule is to reduce overfishing of red snapper in the South 
Atlantic.

DATES: The effective date for the interim rule published at 74 FR 
63673, December 4, 2009, is extended from June 3, 2010, through 
December 5, 2010, unless NMFS publishes a superseding document in the 
Federal Register.

ADDRESSES: Copies of the final regulatory flexibility analysis (FRFA) 
and environmental assessment (EA) may be obtained from Karla Gore, 
Southeast Regional Office, NMFS, 263 13th Avenue South, St. Petersburg, 
FL 33701.

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT: Karla Gore, telephone: 727-551-5305.

SUPPLEMENTARY INFORMATION: The snapper-grouper fishery off the southern 
Atlantic states is managed under the Fishery Management Plan for the 
Snapper-Grouper Fishery of the South Atlantic Region (FMP). The FMP was 
prepared by the Council and is implemented under the authority of the 
Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act (Magnuson-
Stevens Act) by regulations at 50 CFR part 622.
    On December 4, 2009, NMFS published the final temporary rule (74 FR 
63673) to implement measures to establish a closure of the commercial

[[Page 27659]]


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 18, 2010)

buckshotnbritt said:


> I just got the notice that the closure will be extended until December. THAT REALLY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for the report Zack.


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

ummmm.........Pre-emptive crowd control............Seen this before. I think it was the CCA down in Texas. They did some stuff that made everyone real angry and then they backed up and said,"We were joking, we just wanted people to get involved, it was a ploy." 

Which nobody bought because, well, most people aren't that dumb.

---I've said my piece now though, all I have left to say is.............Told you so!


----------



## buckshotnbritt (May 18, 2010)

Hey Paul,
  First, I'm not on the council. I am an advisory panel member, there is a HUGE difference. I do not have a vote on any regulations.
 Second, Judy is not on anything to do with the council or the AP. Judy and I dont agree on alot of the issues. Steve is not on the council, he is also just an AP member. We did not write amend. 17.
When we heard of 17A, we tried to offer something besides a total bottom closure, so we and you and the rest of the fisherman could still fish offshore Georgia. I am involved with the process so I can possibly make a difference and help the Georgia fisherman, not hurt them or me or you. I hate this whole situation. The council has been managing the stocks for 30 years and for them to let the red snapper fishery get in this bad of shape(so they say) I think they all should be fired!!!!


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

I'm not talking about the SAMFC. I know who is on that very well.

*I'm talking about the "Snapper/Grouper" advisory committee...panel....what ever you want to call it. The one you just said yo were on. The one that assisted in the writting of 17 A and 17B, the one that was cheered by the CCA of Ga and the SAMFC. *The one that didn't want to hear about any alternative short of a closure. It's hard for me to believe that you want to see them all fired after y'all worked beside them so close through all of this. That's just odd. After all it was Duanne who personally told me about the panel and y'alls involvement and gave me all of y'alls names and numbers, and it was you who in a phone conversation said,"Well, what do you want me to do for _you_? Now I can answer that. I want all accountable for all this mess from the top down to be held responsible and while I know I'll never get this at a Macro level, atleast we here in Ga may be able to get some action and results on a local level.

But, like I said, I've said my piece. I just want to make sure that those involved don't try to swirm out of this now. 
Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 18, 2010)

buckshotnbritt said:


> Hey Paul,
> First, I'm not on the council. I am an advisory panel member, there is a HUGE difference. I do not have a vote on any regulations.
> Second, Judy is not on anything to do with the council or the AP. Judy and I dont agree on alot of the issues. Steve is not on the council, he is also just an AP member. We did not write amend. 17.
> When we heard of 17A, we tried to offer something besides a total bottom closure, so we and you and the rest of the fisherman could still fish offshore Georgia. I am involved with the process so I can possibly make a difference and help the Georgia fisherman, not hurt them or me or you. I hate this whole situation. The council has been managing the stocks for 30 years and for them to let the red snapper fishery get in this bad of shape(so they say) I think they all should be fired!!!!



Thanks for clearing the smoke away for those who want to see.


----------



## Bighunt37 (May 18, 2010)

what a joke there are more red snapper in the waters today then ten years ago does this apply to just recreational fisherman or both recreational and commercial.  I would hate to know how many red snapper i kill each year grouper fishing on accident.  Even after deflating the fish and handling them properly and carefully many still dont make it.  I remember an article writin in florida sportsman that said even with proper handling of red snapper in 150 feet of water still on something like 25-40 percent survive.


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

no...no..no my friend. We will add no smoke here! I never said he was on the SAMFC. I was, completely, and obviously refering to the said panel, hench the "self appointed" part.

No smoke. 

How about some honest accountability, here. Seeing as how we have a member of the panel...comittee..advisement group..add all. and a board  of directors member of the CCA of Ga.

 

seriously, I'm done now and will say no more. We all know where I stand. Thanks.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 18, 2010)

Perhaps the 3rd time's the charm?

Thanks again for updating us Zack.


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2010)

Let's stick with facts and science, don't let personal stuff inter the discussion.  These threads never go to a good place. Let this one be a first to stay civil.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 18, 2010)

It appears that CCA and our Savannah group got what they wanted. A big hearty Thank You........


----------



## buckshotnbritt (May 18, 2010)

Paul,
  Man, I just want to be able to fish offshore like the rest of us. I 'm not trying get in a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- contest with you or anybody else. I eat,sleep, and breathe fishing and I give my customer 110% every trip and I have tried to do everything in my power to ensure that I can continue to do that for many years to come. Whatever you want to believe is fine, but if you think I had anything to do with the writing of amend. 17 you are badly mistaken.The back and forth over the computer is begining to feel a little childish to me.I just wanted to let every one know about the closure extension and that I think it sucks. I will be glad to discuss this further with you or anybody else that wishes to do so.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 18, 2010)

Closing the snapper season is just plain stupid.  I don't care which one of you is/isn't involved, it still stupid.  We had to move numerous times to get AWAY from the snapper so we could catch something we could keep on the boat.  What's the point in having a regulatory board regulating seasons if the do stuff like this?


----------



## bird_dawg (May 18, 2010)

You can't get the bait to the bottom w/out catching/hooking a snapper!!!!!!!! Some "scientists" need to go out and actually fish for them and they should see that there is NO shortage in snapper, at least there isn't in the gulf around carrabelle where I fish.


----------



## grouper throat (May 18, 2010)

bird_dawg said:


> You can't get the bait to the bottom w/out catching/hooking a snapper!!!!!!!! Some "scientists" need to go out and actually fish for them and they should see that there is NO shortage in snapper, at least there isn't in the gulf around carrabelle where I fish.



BUT a friend of mine dove a hole (I've never been to) I gave him several wks ago and said he literally was swarmed by hundreds of 10-15lb red snapper before he made it to the bottom to shoot grouper. He's dove religiously for over a decade and has spearfished in exotic places but said he's never seen so many red snapper. No shortage in our area for sure...


----------



## Bryannecker (May 18, 2010)

I just called SAFMC in Charleston, SC and spoke with Anna. She advised me that said publication in the registry was at the sole discretion of the assistant director of NOAA, and not a decision of SAFMC. It appears that he decided on his on to extend the closure. I believe that he is the same new guy who is supposedly, "listening to fishermen" and " took great notice of the sentiments of the fishermen at the rally" in Washington, DC. So much for that statement. 

 They are going to put a limit on all fish species by species until it will no longer be a viable sport or recreation. That is called control. Or, better still, "Command and Control!" A multi-year closure is next!

Fish restoration is a misnomer for that government speak of "control." I would say, "LOCK and LOAD", but that would be too inflamitory


----------



## Limitless (May 18, 2010)

Bryannecker said:


> I just called SAFMC in Charleston, SC and spoke with Anna. She advised me that said publication in the registry was at the sole discretion of the assistant director of NOAA, and not a decision of SAFMC. It appears that he decided on his on to extend the closure. /QUOTE]
> 
> That's a crock; just SAMFC covering their tails!!
> 
> CCA did nothing to help stop this - other than the brilliant idea to "auction Snapper Tags" to anyone who wanted to buy them, as a means of "controlling stock".  All that dues money going to them could sure be better spent.  Anyone else tired of seeing the latest oyster restoration project they are doing?!?!?!?!?  I'm through as a member.


----------



## jkaviation (May 18, 2010)

*this is government Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----*

I have seen this time and time again. 
I think we as sportsmen need to take back our rights.

As much as I would hate it, maybe we should park our boats,not buy any license,no lodging money,no fuel money,not buy anything that supports hunting or fishing and let them see how much money their losing.

I hate it to the point that I feel like saying the heck with them and just catch what I want anyway and so what if I get a ticket. I'm far from a poacher but this is enough to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off. 

We don't need to sit back and watch, we need to find out exactly who's name is on this amendment and do everything we can to let him know what we think of his stupid decision, to the point of intimidation of his personal rights, what ever it takes to make him crawl under a rock and stay there.


----------



## Slayer (May 18, 2010)

I dont want those resposibile to crawl under a rock...I want them out in the open, then I want them stripped of any authority that they may have had, then I want them placed at the end of a soup kitchen line...the same line they have placed many Captains and other fishing related job into......then I want their personal rights infringed on to the point that they cant stand it.......heck no...dont let them get under a rock....thats where slime feels safe.....put them into the sunlight!!!!!!


----------



## bouymarker (May 19, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Thanks for clearing the smoke away for those who want to see.


usually when the smoke clears the guilty have been right in front of you the whole time...'this wont hurt a bit, i promise'.
now that im 4hrs away i can be an authority figure too

question? how'd you get such quick notice?

2010 Red Snapper Closure Information
Brunswick   3/2/2010  by Medders


from what little search i was able to do, nodda...you wouldnt want to let the cat outta the bag would ya' britt? that would just suck!!!!


----------



## PaulD (May 20, 2010)

Maybe the 4th time will be a charm............BUMP.

No answers from anyone....????????really???????


----------



## spurandrack (May 20, 2010)

*The only thing that burns my flippers.........*

is that commercial fishermen do not adhere to these rules. They either do not apply or they do not care. Either way it is the sportfishermen who will suffer.



Who wants to pay to fish when the limit is one red snapper anyway.


----------



## leroy (May 20, 2010)

what about the gulf?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 20, 2010)

Whoa!!!!   and finally and most importantly..


----------



## d-a (May 21, 2010)

leroy said:


> what about the gulf?



The gulf is not affected by these preposterous preposals. 

d-a


----------



## seaweaver (May 21, 2010)

Was there not some provision that allowed catching of RS ...if the boat was participating in ...."study" If so...Who is on that list?
cw


----------



## PaulD (May 21, 2010)

It didn't fly. Hence why some are now upset.


----------



## oldenred (May 21, 2010)

you can thank your local CCA for this, such a great conservationist group!!!! it's easy to conserve when they don't let you out there to fish, thanks for supporting CCA!


----------



## d-a (May 21, 2010)

oldenred said:


> you can thank your local CCA for this, such a great conservationist group!!!! it's easy to conserve when they don't let you out there to fish, thanks for supporting CCA!



Ding....Ding....Ding....we have a winner. Some one that finally understands CCA's approach to offshore fisheries.

d-a


----------



## grouper throat (May 24, 2010)

d-a said:


> Ding....Ding....Ding....we have a winner. Some one that finally understands CCA's approach to offshore fisheries.
> 
> d-a



I agree. I was a member for a few years before I became an active member and quickly learned some of their members had hidden agendas and were detrimental to the fishing industry. Nothing I want to align myself with anyway and they know exactly how I felt after leaving them.


----------



## G Duck (May 24, 2010)

Its all Obamas Fault.


----------

